# I need everyones advice I'm very conserned!!!!



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

My lab/greyhound mix has been feeling quite ill on and off. I'm home from work today as I felt I needed to watch him. His name is Cherokee and he will be 10 next month. I really dont want him to die on me too as I lost my golden 2 years ago. Cherokee does have tumors that we do believe is cancerous but never had it tested as I dont want to go through what I went thru with my golden 2 years ago. So we just watch it. Anyhow one day he will be feeling great the next hes not. He does also get sore joints and hips because of his size. Today all he does is lay in the bed. He moves his head looks at you and thats it. I sat here and cried my eyes out as I am so worried about him. I wish I could take him to the vet this week but my mortgage payment is due and hubby said he wont have enough left over. So I do have an appt for him next week when I get paid on Saturday. Anyhow this morning he stood in front of my husband and his legs started quivering and then he threw up some of his dry food from the night before. Its the second time hes done this. Usually he lays on my bed but he wont even do that. He is drinking alot of water when he does get up which isnt often. Hes only been off his bed once all day. I'm just trying to keep him as comfortable as possible until we can get him to the vet. I'm hoping its just his hips and hes aging like we all do and hes just slowing down. Its just weird cause it happened so suddenly. Wednesday he did the same thing, then Thursday I woke up and he was fine and bouncing around again. Then today hes back to how he was on Wednesday. I'm wondering if the cold weather is bothering his hips and such. Does anyone have any input on this? Hes just not himself but he still has an appetite for dinner, not cookies though. So hopefully at dinner he will eat. 

Kim
Beachwood NJ


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

call your vet and ask if they let you do Care Credit with them. it's basically setting up a line of credit where you can take him in today and then pay it off just like you would a credit card. many, many vets offices are offering this now.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You may be able to apply for carecredit. It is a credit card and I don't know much about it, but please look into it.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Call your vet!!!

My 2 puppies have had (in the past 9 months):
Puppy Shots for both
Hip surgery (right hip)
UTI for 2 months (tests, cultures, 3 different meds) about $400
Rabies for boths
Microchipping for both
Hip surgery (left hip) next week
Neutering /next week
Spaying in March/April

I went in and spoke to the bookkeeper. Explained our situation. I'm making $100 payment a month...(for life :doh. Well, until everything is paid for. On occasion, I send them and extra $100, like this month. My husband and I both get paid the 15th and the end of the month. So...

Just ask.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have applied for care credit in the past and used it for a surgery and I am still paying it off from my dog that is now dead. He just got up a bit ago and walked around a bit and ate a cookie so that is a good sign.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

*then he threw up some of his dry food from the night before*

This line got to me....is he pooping? I ask because if he threw up undigested food from the day before, nothing is moving through his digestive system (blockage)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Is there anyway you can give the vet a credit card number to check him out and pay that off when you get paid? I was thinking blockage as well, but I would have him there to see. Its a great step you are staying home to watch him.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd at least call the vet, explain his symptoms and see what they recommend and how they can help with the payments. I'd hate for Cherokee to have to wait all weekend if they could help you today. Is he peeing and pooping?


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes he is peeing and pooping. He seems very alert I had him waiting around a bit and he drank some water and I gave him a cookie too and I had to lay back down to rest. When he threw up it wasnt much just a little of the dry food from the night before. Tonight is raw food so I am hoping that will settle in his stomach better. When I say his name he looks up at me just like he normally does and wags his tail like theres no end to it. So everythign seems ok other than hes under the weather and dont want to walk around. So I am going to keep a journal on what has happened so I can tell the dr when we go.

I dont use credit cards as I got into a lot of trouble with them over the years and thats why I dont have any. I know you guys are trying to help. My grandmother always helped when something like this happened now shes gone and I have no one to help me with something like this. So I will have to just wait it out. The vet dont even have any openings for tomorrow anyhow.

Kim


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Please keep us posted.......


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I will hes on my bed now. As he hasnt done that since he started feeling ill. So for him to jump on my bed is a huge difference and I gave him 2 chicken heart treats before so that a real plus. I put my heating pad on so he could feel the heat on the bed. I'm feeling alot more relief now, as I sat her and cried earlier cause I was afraid I was gonna loose my other baby. I did whisper in his ear and told him if hes in alot of pain I would understand if he wanted to go and be with brandy(my deceased golden, she died nov 05) and my grandmother who died in august of July 06. He seemed like he was in alot of pain so I wasnt sure what was going on. We are also getting a new puppy in june and if he still feeling like this I wont be able to leave him with a pet sitter like I had planned. I'll probably bring him to a friend of mine who just opened a kennel business.

Kim


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I mean this is in the kindest way possible...but do you think it wise to bring another dog into the picture? If it's hard to pay for the one you have now, another puppy could really add the expenses on. I hate to think of a dog not being able to get care when they need it. I understand financial hardships, but if money is tight adding another dog just seems irresponsible to me.

Again...not meant as an insult to you...just thinking ahead for your current dog who may need vet care down the road.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear that your dog isn't feeling well. I do hope there is something the vet can do for him. Please keep us posted...


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry your dog is not feeling well, I suggest asking the vet to take a post dated check ( dated for next week) for todays visit.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I am actually going to watch over him today and see how hes doing and if anything gets any worse I will call in for an emergency visit and do a posted check if I have to. He got up today with no problem. Its like he realizes hes not feeling well and he needs to rest. My husband and I have already decided that we both know what it coming. We both realize the vet will probably tell us hes 10 and hes got tumors all over and his hips are bad. I watched him last night and he reminded me when I had to put my golden down. So I have the feeling thats what we might have to do. The life he is living right now isnt worth it. He just lays in his bed and rests most the day. If hes in pain my husband and I will end his pain.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I am very sorry to hear that your dog isn't feeling well. I do hope there is something the vet can do for him. Please keep us posted...


 
Unfortanley the reason we are even waiting is there is really nothing the vet can do for him. We noticed he has alot more tumors than we had realized. He has a very large one in his ribs its like a big bump coming out the one size of his body. Then he has alot of small ones and even felts come on his butt and on his head. He is basically covered with them. I just want this last week with him and then on saturday I will do the humane thing and end his suffering. I love him too much to watch him go thru this. I am trying to prepare myself for the worst but its still hard. I will let you all know what happens when I go for the vet appt on saturday. But in my heart I know hes not coming home after that.

Kim


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My prayers, my tears and my heart are with you and your furbaby, Kim. Be at peace with your decision whatever it may be.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry he's struggling. The vet may be able to give him pain meds for his hips and make him more comfortable. I know you are expecting bad news, but maybe it's not quite time yet.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Well last night he wouldnt eat much but I kinda expected that as when I dont feel well I dont like to eat either. He did take a little food. I gave him a few cookies too as he did eat them. Then later he ate a marrow bone so I dont think hes starving himself. He was up and walking around most the time after dinner last night which was real good. He even layed down in the living room with us on the floor which he hasnt done and gave me his paw at one point. So thats a plus maybe hes feeling better. Last night he crawled in bed with my husband and I right between us he used to do that every night and since hes been ill he hasnt. Right now hes laying behind me on the bed so I am hoping maybe he just injured his hips and maybe its not as bad as I had thought. Pray for cherokee when I take him to the vet on Saturday.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Watching him today. He just looks normal except he dont play and mess around and bark like he used to. Like hes depressed. I also noticed he wont eat out of his bowl for some reason or another. When i pick the food up in my hand he eats it out of my hand but he wont put his face in the bowl to eat it. Not really sure whats going on here. I guess I will give my vet all this information when I see him on Saturday. Just kinda funny all this happened only 3 days after he got his rabie shot at petco. Not sure if that has anything to do with it but makes me wonder. I mean hes got hip problems but thats dealable if its just that. But if its the tumor which is really big and probably pressing against his rib cage then that might not be doable. I just dont want to see my baby in pain but I was in pain all weekend thinking I might have to put him to sleep. Now I've calmed down and I know what to expect and I know what I will do if its my worst fear but at least he looks alot better now. Just hope he eats tonight.


----------

